# ispconfig3 vpn tunnel



## rore (14. Okt. 2013)

hi,

Ich habe meine multiserver Installation von ispconfig3.
Ich möchte den port von Mysql eigentlich nicht offen lassen, also hab ich openvpn installiert und eine Verbindung via VPN zwischen den beiden Servern hergestellt.

Sobald ich die Firewall aktiviere krieg ich allerdings keine Verbindung mehr zwischen den beiden MySQL Servern. OpenVPN Port ist freigegeben.

Wo gebe ich an, dass das tun Netzwerk device nicht von der Firewall betroffen ist?


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2013)

Ändere die Interfaces in der Konfigurationsdatei in /etc/Bastille/bastille-firewall.cfg und in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/bastille-firewall.cfg.master


----------



## rore (14. Okt. 2013)

Danke!
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/bastille-firewall.cfg.master war die wichtige Datei, da /etc/Bastille/bastille-firewall.cfg beim reboot immer wieder zurückgesetzt wurde.


----------



## ralphy (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, was genau muss man ändern? Folgendes funktioniert bei mir nicht: 

```
TRUSTED_IFACES="lo tun+"
IP_MASQ_NETWORK="10.10.0.0/24"
```
Ich verwende nicht den Standard OVPN Port, kann es wohl daran liegen oder muss man noch andere Einstellungen vornehmen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Apr. 2015)

Ähm warum wird da ein openvpn zwischen gepackt... man kann doch mysql Datenbanken gezielt auf ips lauschen lassen.
Das mit openvpn unnötig zu verkomplizieren wäre mir too much.

Gruß Sven


----------



## ralphy (12. Apr. 2015)

OK. Hat sich erledigt. Ich muss noch viel über ISPConfig lernen, bin fleißig dabei. Danke.


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Apr. 2015)

Das hat eigentlich nix mit ispconfig zu tun...


----------

